# Netzwerk Geschwindigkeit langsam



## KennyKiller (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich hab da ein Problem. Und zwar, habe ich im Netzwerk nur 10Mb/s Übertragungsgeschdigkeit, obowohl ich schnellere Hardware hab. Hab mit 3 verschiedenen PC´s getestet egal ob mit WLAN oder über Router oder Switch immer nur 10MB/s
Das ganze sieht so aus.
PC1 Onboard LAN ----5m Cat5 Kabel------ Switch ----- 5m Cat5 Kabel------PC2 Onboard LAN
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
thx


----------



## dot (17. Februar 2009)

Mal unter den TCP/IP Eigenschaften die Karten unter "Speed & Duplex" auf fix 100MBit Full-Duplex gestellt?


----------



## KennyKiller (17. Februar 2009)

hat nichts gebracht. Was soll ich denn noch testen?
wobei ich bei full duplex nur nopch 700kb/s hab bei Halb Duplex ca 10Mb/s (wie vorher)


----------



## DanielX (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe kannst du mit 10 Megabyte übertragen?

Du hast ein 100 MegaBit Netzwerk und kein 100 Megabyte Netzwerk.

8Bit = 1Byte auf dein Netzwerk bezogen 100 MegaBit /8 = 12,5 MegaByte theoretische maximale Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit.

Also ist dein Wert im grünen Bereich.  

MfG DanielX


----------



## dot (17. Februar 2009)

Bin von einer Geschwindigkeit wie in einem 10MBit LAN ausgegangen. Das waere natuerlich ein epic fail


----------



## DanielX (17. Februar 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Bin von einer Geschwindigkeit wie in einem 10MBit LAN ausgegangen. Das waere natuerlich ein epic fail



Wenns darann liegt, keine Angst dachte jetzt auch nicht das du den Unterschied zeischen Bit und Byte nicht kennst. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## KennyKiller (17. Februar 2009)

achso, dachte mir schon sowas muss es sein thx, aber da hat ja usb ne höhere geschwindigkeit^^


----------



## DanielX (17. Februar 2009)

USB hat aber auch andere Spezifikationen und ein anderes Anwendungsgebiet.

Zum Beispiel muss USB nur eine Strecke von maximal 3 Meter über Kabel zurück legen, dein Netztwerk ist aber für bis zu 100Meter ausgelegt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## KennyKiller (18. Februar 2009)

naja 3meter würden reichen, muss mal über Gbit lan nachdenken
thx


----------



## Gohan (20. Februar 2009)

Kleiner Tip, der bei mir geholfen hat: Treiber updaten! Hatte vorher auch beschränkte Bandbreite, hinterher gings wie geschmiert!


----------



## dot (20. Februar 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> achso, dachte mir schon sowas muss es sein thx, aber da hat ja usb ne höhere geschwindigkeit^^



Wie lange gibt es denn schon den Fast-Ethernet Standard und den von USB 2.0? Vermutlich muesste man auf Grund des Alters USB 1.0 heranziehen und das ist in jedem Fall eine ganze Ecke langsamer


----------



## Baubudenrülps (21. August 2009)

Hallo!

Im Forum eines befreundeten Clans wurde von einem Member die folgende Frage gepostet:

_"Kann mir einer sagen ob man die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit von Windows xp/Vista irgendwo einstellen kann.
Weil eigentlich müsste bei einem gigabit Netzwerk die Geschwindigkeit doch höher liegen müsste als 22 mb die sec."
_
Wie sich herausstellte, ist er nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem. Seltsamerweise erreichen alle fast die selbe Geschwindigkeit, obwohl die verwendete Hardware völlig verschieden ist. Unterliegen wir einem Denkfehler oder wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## midnight (21. August 2009)

Hm, netten Thread ausgegraben 

Also an sich kann man die Bandbreite nicht wirklich einstellen. Allerdings liegt es z.B. sehr oft am Kabel, wie viel Bandbreite man nun hat.
Ein Bekannter hat quer durchs Haus (ca. 50m) Cat7-Kabel gelegt, da kriegt man 1a 120mbit/s drüber. Ich hab hier noch so Cat5-Klingeldraht, da gehen bei 2m schon nur noch 30mbit/s.

Sonst empfehle ich Treiber upzudaten oder ordentliche Karten zu verwenden. Manchmal ist das OnBoard-Kram von Realtek oder so eben nicht der Weisheits letzter Schluss.


so far


----------



## Baubudenrülps (21. August 2009)

Das mit den Kabel und dem Onboard_LAN haben wir auch schon diskutiert. Man kann aber beides ausschließen.


----------

